# Watching trains today



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I was wanting to watching trains today. I went to the spot where CSX crosses the NS tracks. When I got there, there was a CSX train stopped on the east side of the NS tracks wanting for clearance to cross the NS tracks. NS must have the right of way there because the CSX tracks have derailers and NS dose not. The west bound CSX train was behind one of the derailers. I did not have to want long for a long south bound NS train to go through the intersection. While I was watching it, a northbound NS went by on the parallel track. After both of the NS trains were gone the derailers went down off of the tracks and then across both NS tracks. 


:ttiwwop:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> :ttiwwop:


You said it


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Rochelle, IL, double track UP crosses the double track BNSF. There is a city park right at the diamond with a shelter. Sitting at the picnic tables puts you at eye level of the engineers. There is also a speaker tied into the UP dispatcher to the west.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

timlange3 said:


> Rochelle, IL, double track UP crosses the double track BNSF. There is a city park right at the diamond with a shelter. Sitting at the picnic tables puts you at eye level of the engineers. There is also a speaker tied into the UP dispatcher to the west.


That's a nice picture, nothing like that around me


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this what you mean ?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Take some pictures of the train activity in Spokane...might help in your layout planning.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

alman said:


> View attachment 26086
> Is this what you mean ?





TheTrainMan said:


> Yes. Just like that  good job :laugh:


There is one like that here in Janesville. Janesville is WSOR's main service station


----------

